# Human weapon



## Brian Jones (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, I don't study sambo, or any of the Russian arts, so I am hoping for some insight here.  Did anyone see the "Human Weapon" episode featuring Sambo?  Any thoughts on it?  Also I am curious as to why they picked a young man so seriously outmatched to fight.  Even the hosts, who I admit aren't the sharpest sticks, said they were surprised.

Brian Jones


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> OK, I don't study sambo, or any of the Russian arts, so I am hoping for some insight here. Did anyone see the "Human Weapon" episode featuring Sambo? Any thoughts on it? Also I am curious as to why they picked a young man so seriously outmatched to fight. Even the hosts, who I admit aren't the sharpest sticks, said they were surprised.
> 
> Brian Jones


 

Well Sambo is not my area of study even though there are alot of similarities in what I do.  I did catch the show and enjoyed it except for the fight at the end.  I do not know why they picked an under aged, over matched fighter for the end but it did leave a little to be desired.  Still it was nice to see this particular Russian art featured.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yea that poor kid, he had no chance, that had to be the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## crushing (Nov 13, 2007)

I saw it and was disappointed in the fight at the end.  However, I knew there was no way that either of the stars was going to fight Fedor (but one can dream, right?   )


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 14, 2007)

No, I agree they weren't goingto fight fedor.  I mean what would be the point? It woudln't showcase what they learned.  Plus, what advantage is there for Fedor. If he wins, so what?  If he loses??? Not that I think he would.
    I enjoyed the episode, and liked seeing an art like sambo get it's due.  I wonder though if the mentality of the Russian coaches went something like this "Let's put the inexperienced guy in.  If he wins we can say it's the superiority of Sambo.  If he loses, well he is young and inexperienced, what did you expect?"  The same sort of thing happened in the episode on Kung Fu.  I wodner if we are going to see a trend here? 
  Here's to hoping they return to Russia and do soemthing with systema.  That would be interesting.

Brian Jones


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 14, 2007)

Best part was the training in the woods.

And why didn't they have a translator???

I see Bill and Jason need to make sound effects to every move that they do...lol


----------



## D Dempsey (Nov 14, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Best part was the training in the woods.
> 
> And why didn't they have a translator???


 
General Reituinski and his top student both speak english so it wasn't necessary.


----------



## SilatFan (Nov 15, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> I wonder though if the mentality of the Russian coaches went something like this "Let's put the inexperienced guy in. If he wins we can say it's the superiority of Sambo. If he loses, well he is young and inexperienced, what did you expect?" The same sort of thing happened in the episode on Kung Fu. I wodner if we are going to see a trend here?
> Brian Jones


 
I dont think it was anything so calculated.  Jason Chambers posts on MMA.tv.  He wrote that their producer did a poor job and did not line up any backup fighters in case something went wrong.  The guy who actually trains with Fedor backed out (injury or some other cause, not sure).  They already knew that Bill Duff would be fighting because Chambers has fought so many times already and Duff really wanted to compete.  

The kid Duff fought was never trained by Fedor.  He was just the closest guy they could find (height/weight/experience) to Duff.  The kid just stepped up, competed and suffered a defeat.  No big deal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> Here's to hoping they return to Russia and do soemthing with systema. That would be interesting.
> 
> Brian Jones


 
That I would like to see


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 17, 2007)

SilatFan said:


> I dont think it was anything so calculated. Jason Chambers posts on MMA.tv. He wrote that their producer did a poor job and did not line up any backup fighters in case something went wrong. The guy who actually trains with Fedor backed out (injury or some other cause, not sure). They already knew that Bill Duff would be fighting because Chambers has fought so many times already and Duff really wanted to compete.
> 
> The kid Duff fought was never trained by Fedor. He was just the closest guy they could find (height/weight/experience) to Duff. The kid just stepped up, competed and suffered a defeat. No big deal.


 
Ahh. OK.  That makes sense.  Hey, my respect to the kid for being willing to step up.  

Brian Jones


----------



## Selfcritical (Nov 20, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> No, I agree they weren't goingto fight fedor.  I mean what would be the point? It woudln't showcase what they learned.  Plus, what advantage is there for Fedor. If he wins, so what?  If he loses??? Not that I think he would.
> I enjoyed the episode, and liked seeing an art like sambo get it's due.  I wonder though if the mentality of the Russian coaches went something like this "Let's put the inexperienced guy in.  If he wins we can say it's the superiority of Sambo.  If he loses, well he is young and inexperienced, what did you expect?"  The same sort of thing happened in the episode on Kung Fu.  I wodner if we are going to see a trend here?
> Here's to hoping they return to Russia and do soemthing with systema.  That would be interesting.
> 
> Brian Jones



It was a major russian holiday, and they didn't start looking for a fighter until five days before the holiday hit. They just couldn't get anyone else.


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

I was not thrilled with that at all, actually any part of that episode. Alot of it bugged me but the fight was the biggest part of it for me as well. Not an over all fan of the show but I hope the make a second run in Russia as well.


----------

